# New Body Kits found.



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

i kinda like the way the exhaust exits on the yellow one that is tight...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the front bumper on the yellow one doesn't lineup to well.. but yeah the exhaust is nice.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmmmm intresting the center set exhaust is cool and different. I dont really like the kit though. 

The wing on that white 200 is kinda ill-I like. where is all this from overboost right???


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

can't see pics DANG


----------

